# TFO 5 Year Anniversary Celebration!



## Josh (Jul 9, 2012)

This August marks 5 years of TFO and every year I try to organize a picnic or BBQ in Southern California to celebrate. Last year was a bit of a flop (mostly my fault) but this year is a good milestone. *5 awesome years* of this great community! This is most definitely cause for celebration!
So, with the goal being to attract as many members as possible to our 5 year anniversary party - what, and where, and when shall we do it?!
Some limitations - Southern California (S of Santa Barbara?) and sometime in late August or September. Other than that, I'm pretty open to whatever will encourage the most members to show up and meet each other - take photos - etc.


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I actually have an idea that I don't know if anyone else is up for, for those of us that do not live in California we could honor the 5 year Anniversary of TFO and have a get together of our own. I know a few of the members on the forum that live in Colorado that are in an hour radius. We could post pictures of our get together and such and others could do the same.. We would of course honor your date Josh. Just throwing it out there. Sound weird?


----------



## Josh (Jul 9, 2012)

Not weird at all! That sounds awesome!


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jul 9, 2012)

How about August 25th? That way it is still in August to honor our month and it's on a Saturday.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never been able to participate because no one lives near me, however, this year, I found quite a few members in Fresno, Visalia and Madera:

msameer
norman2011
trasi
68merc
danadale18
pumpkinpie
wildchild6771
tortoiselover18

That's enough people to make a party, huh? Shall we get together at my house, or do you want to get together at a local park or restaurant? I'll send each on of these folks a PM inviting them to the 5 year reunion here in Fresno. I hope we can make it work this year.


----------



## coreyc (Jul 9, 2012)

Vishnu2 said:


> I actually have an idea that I don't know if anyone else is up for, for those of us that do not live in California we could honor the 5 year Anniversary of TFO and have a get together of our own. I know a few of the members on the forum that live in Colorado that are in an hour radius. We could post pictures of our get together and such and others could do the same.. We would of course honor your date Josh. Just throwing it out there. Sound weird?


That sounds like a great idea  Who is in from the East Coast ? Any one from Mass in ?


----------



## dmmj (Jul 9, 2012)

Vishnu2 make your own thread for the party so that way people will know about it.


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jul 9, 2012)

coreyc said:


> Vishnu2 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually have an idea that I don't know if anyone else is up for, for those of us that do not live in California we could honor the 5 year Anniversary of TFO and have a get together of our own. I know a few of the members on the forum that live in Colorado that are in an hour radius. We could post pictures of our get together and such and others could do the same.. We would of course honor your date Josh. Just throwing it out there. Sound weird?
> ...



Thanks Coreyc! Hopefully, we can get this parrrrtyyyy started!!


----------



## Carlos83 (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone in the Inland Empire ?? Im in the fontana area


----------



## Josh (Jul 9, 2012)

Redlands!


----------



## Carlos83 (Jul 9, 2012)

Josh said:


> Redlands!


Awesome


----------



## Tyrtle (Jul 9, 2012)

We are in Colorado and I know the kid would totally like to meet some other tort enthusiasts. Keep us posted.


----------



## alben909 (Jul 9, 2012)

I live in Yucaipa which is right next to redlands


----------



## Blupawz (Jul 9, 2012)

Celebration sounds great! Live in the IE.


----------



## ShervyBaby (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone live in the DC/MD/VA area? I'd be down to do this. I have a lot to learn from everyone still


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Tyrtle said:


> We are in Colorado and I know the kid would totally like to meet some other tort enthusiasts. Keep us posted.



I am 15 min from you... We should arrange something with everyone else. I will post something as Dmmj has suggested.


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 9, 2012)

Wish I could be there! But I like this idea of others meeting up locally who cannot get to South Cali.

Would love to see some pictures of the get together!

Anyone in New Hampshire/ anywhere in New England and wants to get together, by all means.


----------



## Tyrtle (Jul 9, 2012)

Vishnu2 said:


> Tyrtle said:
> 
> 
> > We are in Colorado and I know the kid would totally like to meet some other tort enthusiasts. Keep us posted.
> ...



Sounds great! If it's not too far, we can bring the torts!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jul 9, 2012)

Do the AZ members normally make the trip to cali?


----------



## Laura (Jul 9, 2012)

Northern calif.. but Yvonne is 4 hours away... and I have friends in Dunlap.. might have to look into that!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 9, 2012)

Phooie... Just another reason why living out in the middle of nowhere Nebraska stinks. I will have my own tortoise party, and Carl and I will eat strawberries and dandelions while imagining how much fun y'all are having.


----------



## kanalomele (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm in Sacramento, ca. Would be happy to meet up with folks around here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm in Tehran, anyone from Iran or Middle East ?


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 10, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Phooie... Just another reason why living out in the middle of nowhere Nebraska stinks. I will have my own tortoise party, and Carl and I will eat strawberries and dandelions while imagining how much fun y'all are having.



Nowhere Nebraska, what a silly person you are! Nebraska is in the middle of everything!

Actually, if you could twist Mark's (Madkin) arm and get him to come, we could meet up the three of us. I am not too enthusiastic about eating dandelions, but they do make a great wine.


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jul 10, 2012)

anyone near St. Louis or Chicago? ;-) midwest party?


----------



## clare n (Jul 10, 2012)

Uk  if I win the lotto I'll come and join you all lol


----------



## dmmj (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone who wants to set up their own party in their area, start a thread and see who shows up. 
@ [email protected] I am pretty sure we have a few members in your country but I don't know how far they are spread out.


----------



## Angi (Jul 10, 2012)

I would like to go if it was not too far north of San Diego, although I maybe moving and too busy in August.


----------



## Carlos83 (Jul 10, 2012)

Blupawz said:


> Celebration sounds great! Live in the IE.


Im in the IE too


----------



## ShervyBaby (Jul 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I'm in Tehran, anyone from Iran or Middle East ?



I was born in Tehran but moved to DC when I was very young. Glad to see people in Iran are on TFO. My mother had a huge tortoise in Semnan growing up. You are now the second person from Iran I have met through TFO


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 10, 2012)

What about the Pacific North West? I know there's a bunch of us here, maybe we could meet in Washington across the bride from Portland...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 12, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Phooie... Just another reason why living out in the middle of nowhere Nebraska stinks. I will have my own tortoise party, and Carl and I will eat strawberries and dandelions while imagining how much fun y'all are having.
> ...



I've heard dandelions are actually pretty nutritious  You should try twisting his arm though, it would be super fun!


----------



## Desert Jude (Jul 12, 2012)

Josh said:


> This August marks 5 years of TFO and every year I try to organize a picnic or BBQ in Southern California to celebrate. Last year was a bit of a flop (mostly my fault) but this year is a good milestone. *5 awesome years* of this great community! This is most definitely cause for celebration!
> So, with the goal being to attract as many members as possible to our 5 year anniversary party - what, and where, and when shall we do it?!
> Some limitations - Southern California (S of Santa Barbara?) and sometime in late August or September. Other than that, I'm pretty open to whatever will encourage the most members to show up and meet each other - take photos - etc.



Just post the info when everything is decided and I'm there! I live in Monrovia/Pasadena area.


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 13, 2012)

ShervyBaby said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Tehran, anyone from Iran or Middle East ?
> ...



I've seen a few from UAE, as well.

Quite nice to have such cultural diversity!


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh it would be awesome to go! My shedule is busy because of church and practices and school but this is one of my goals lol to meet up with fellow chelonian enthusiasts at least once and tort talk with them


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 13, 2012)

wish I could afford to go meet everyone. I still need to renew my passport


----------



## Blessed3x (Jul 13, 2012)

maggie3fan said:


> What about the Pacific North West? I know there's a bunch of us here, maybe we could meet in Washington across the bride from Portland...




I'm in Wa State also and although is a CA get together is in September
I may drive down. However that being said, seems there is a lot of us in the Pac NW and I would love to have a get together in our WA/OR area. I'd even be willing to volunteer to help organize it. If anyone is interested let me know.

If the CA get together is in Sept and another woman from my area would like to go with me I'd have room for someone to go with me. 
I'd love the company on the long drive. I'm just outside the Tacoma area.


----------



## Blakem (Jul 13, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I've never been able to participate because no one lives near me, however, this year, I found quite a few members in Fresno, Visalia and Madera:
> 
> msameer
> norman2011
> ...



You are actually only approximately 108 miles away from me . If you don't mind, send me the pm as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

ShervyBaby said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Tehran, anyone from Iran or Middle East ?
> ...




I would be so glad if I can see her  , so nice too hear it. Which type of tortoise does she had? I had been traveled to Semnan, very nice place and kind people.


----------



## Happy Tortoise (Jul 23, 2012)

Josh I'm going L.A. to see my grandpa on August 3rd but I don't think I can go DX








This is Torti my male Russian Tortoise


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 27, 2012)

I am up for a Denver Metro Area meetup!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jul 27, 2012)

I live in southern California! Close to Santa Barbra! So what would we do? Would there be tortoise's/turtles there? I just don't want my dad to take me and there would be nothing to do....


----------



## gerberwoman (Jul 27, 2012)

I am in THOUSAND OAKS, California and always ready to make new friends!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jul 27, 2012)

gerberwoman said:


> I am in THOUSAND OAKS, California and always ready to make new friends!



Omg I grew up in TO!! All my family is still there! I miss it every day!


----------



## gerberwoman (Jul 27, 2012)

well, come see me when you visit! im actually in the area known as newbury park, and we were in westlake village before that. t.o. has got some of my favorite things, two of which are 1. a good indian buffet 2. wild parrots.


----------



## amanda712 (Jul 28, 2012)

Cee83 said:


> Blupawz said:
> 
> 
> > Celebration sounds great! Live in the IE.
> ...



I'm in the Inland Empire too! (I just moved to Cali in October, so I feel super cool that I know what the "Inland Empire" is. haha, lame.) Let me know the date, and I'll see if I can make it. My work schedule is always weird.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 28, 2012)

gerberwoman said:


> I am in THOUSAND OAKS, California and always ready to make new friends!



I'm in Encino, we're practically neighbors.


----------



## sawz (Jul 29, 2012)

Nixxy said:


> Wish I could be there! But I like this idea of others meeting up locally who cannot get to South Cali.
> 
> Would love to see some pictures of the get together!
> 
> Anyone in New Hampshire/ anywhere in New England and wants to get together, by all means.



I'm in S. New England!! south east MA.. is it just the 2 of us in New England??


----------



## SamB (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm in Yucaipa, Ca -- can make it if this all works out with a when and where


----------



## conservation (Aug 11, 2012)

Where are the wild parrots in Thousand Oaks? I have only seen them in Pasadena!


----------



## kathyth (Aug 16, 2012)

Walnut


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 20, 2012)

Where is this get together going to be?!!!!


----------



## cristal redfoot (Aug 29, 2012)

I would be glad to meet up too since I do not live so far from santa barbara.


----------



## Q'sTortie (Aug 29, 2012)

I vote for all the floridians to meet at Aldabraman's house  I think we would have the best picture with his HUGE herd in the background with everyone's little babies in the front


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 1, 2012)

Q said:


> I vote for all the floridians to meet at Aldabraman's house  I think we would have the best picture with his HUGE herd in the background with everyone's little babies in the front



I think that's a great idea, lol


----------



## Urtle (Sep 3, 2012)

This is a great idea. I live in Southern CA as well. Im in!


----------



## Avarice29 (Sep 11, 2012)

same here! I can make it almost anywhere in southern California


----------



## kathyth (Sep 11, 2012)

I live in Walnut, in Southern Calif.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 14, 2012)

Did the get together already happen?!


----------



## SamB (Sep 15, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Did the get together already happen?!



Never heard of a date or place :-(


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 15, 2012)

kurmaraja12 said:


> anyone near St. Louis or Chicago? ;-) midwest party?



Iowa! Go Midwest lol


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 16, 2012)

SamB said:


> Never heard of a date or place :-(



Oh ok. I was afraid I missed it.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 20, 2012)

So it never took place?


----------

